
Show HN:  - mad_dev
https://ki.tc/otf
======
mad_dev
/otf is part of my CLI for the web project; dubbed "Keep It Tidy
Charles(ki.tc)". As the name suggests; it's an Ephemeral File
Sharing(EFS)-service that was designed initially as an api. The system has
random readable urls/path through what3words's api; rationale: easier to read
> easier to memorize > easier to verbally share. The process is actually
fascinating as it's generating a random longitude and latitude for any given
upload, passes it to what3words api, and then, the 3 words are passed and
stored. When the api fails, it falls back to 5 random characters. * There are
two links for any given file: [1] The download link [2] The download page
link. The download page link was created to circumvent file deletion due to
services that request header info[many social media sites and IM services do
this]. * File retention is 27 days. * Max upload size is 400mb. * It does lack
aesthetically in some areas; something weird happens when you maximise and
then minimize the video player for instance.

* Latest Changelog

Changelog ki.tc/otf Changed supports ssl with auto redirect [let's encrypt] 27
days TTL; unaccessed files will be terminated Upload size increased to 400mb
[3.4.0] - 2018-10-21 Added Streaming videos; [videojs] - file will be deleted
upon download request.

